# Westville lake open



## Tritonyounggun

Runzos outdoors shop open at westville lake June 18 70$ a team tournament starts at 6am so be there early for registration fishing is 6-2. If you have any questions please call Runzos outdoors shop for questions at (330) 537-2137 we hope to see you there and good luck!


----------



## RH1

Man what a lake.
There are some huge bass in westville


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Yea they r hoping for a big turn out


----------



## Tritonyounggun

They are catching some Giants in there right now


----------



## RH1

Man I haven't been on westville in at least 15years.


----------



## emckean4

Is that a public lake and whats the hp limit?


----------



## RH1

Public yes, but must pay to launch.
Electric only


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Yes electric lake and pay at Runzos sports hop down the road you can get a pass at the shop along with tackle


----------



## DHower08

How many Boats expected also what is the payout scale


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Pay out depends on how many boats and don't know how many boats due to being an open


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Go to Runzos Facebook page one over 6lbs was caught today!


----------



## DHower08

With it being a tourny do you still pay the launch fee on top of entry fee


----------



## fishingfool101

Back in the day when I fished tournaments there Runzo did charge a ramp fee.


----------



## fishingfool101

It's hard to believe that 6 lbers are coming from that lake. It surely isn't from lake management !!!! In the early 2000's it was tough to catch a 14 inch bass.


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Not much pressure my guess and you will have to call Runzos or I can try to get an answer for you


----------



## DHower08

Called runzos whoever i spoke with said only 60% payout that seems low to me? Any thoughts on this. I would have expected somewhere close to 80%


----------



## Tritonyounggun

They only had 7 boats 14lbs won


----------



## cedar1

I wanted to fish this tourney so I called runzos. Talked to some kid that didn't know what was going on, all he could tell me was it started at 6am and there wasn't any fliers or info printed up. So, afterwork friday I go out there to see if I can find any fish. After practicing and getting on some fish I show up sat, at 5:30 to fish. The guys walks up and ask me if I fished the lake the day before and when I tell him yes he tells me I cant fish the tourney because I practiced the day before. Ok that's all fine and dandy but how about you make that info available so people know. He says that's how all tournys are. Really? THe guy obviously is clueless because that simply isn't true. Anyhow after hearing about the payout I'm glad I didn't fish


----------



## DHower08

You didnt miss much. My buddy and i boated at least 20 bass only 1 keeper. I lost a stud easy 5# the guys that won ot did have a very nice bag though


----------



## fishingfool101

What I think he met was, that is how all Westville tournaments are. You can't pre fish the day before the tournament. That's Runzo's rule. I quit going years ago because the lake isn't managed right and the payout is ****. And for flyers forget it. Runzo used to advertise his tournaments in the Canton rep and the Alliance review. Not anymore


----------



## cedar1

After that happened I started asking some questions about the whole thing and haven't got anything but negative feedback regarding tournys out there.


----------



## fishingfool101

It's all about Runzo putting money in his pocket and not back into the lake that he is supposed to be managing. There are bucket fisherman keeping everything they catch and no one at Runzo's checks to see if they paid to fish and the length limit on bass. It's all about the gun sales at Runzo's not fishing


----------



## cedar1

Who owns the lake?


----------



## DHower08

City of alliance. Runzo controls it


----------



## cedar1

DHower08 said:


> City of alliance. Runzo controls it


That's too bad. Nice little lake


----------



## DHower08

fishingfool101 said:


> It's all about Runzo putting money in his pocket and not back into the lake that he is supposed to be managing. There are bucket fisherman keeping everything they catch and no one at Runzo's checks to see if they paid to fish and the length limit on bass. It's all about the gun sales at Runzo's not fishing


Runzo tracked me down on the water this spring because i hadnt paid yet. Didnt have cash on me and i launched at 530 in the morning and planned on paying at the store when i was done. He drove around the lake untill he seen my boat on the water to make sure i knew to pay. Wasnt hard to find when i was the only boat there.

Also he ended up paying 90% back to the guys that won saturday which i thought was cool. 

But i will agree he has his "days" where hes not the most pleasant


----------



## fishingfool101

That's cool. But only 7 boats hardly any money. In My opinion not worth the drive, the time, and results. Just saying


----------



## DHower08

I agree cedar. Although from talking with other people and when i called the store their was suppose to be alot of boat there. Oh well we still had a grwat numbers day just nothing special for size except my big one i lost at the boat


----------



## CharlieKelly

Anymore tournaments being held out here?


----------



## DHower08

CharlieKelly said:


> Anymore tournaments being held out here?


No more tournaments the city took back control of the lake


----------



## CharlieKelly

Is the public allowed to fish? I live close and have a boat.


----------



## DHower08

Have to buy pass. Good luck getting and of the water dept


----------

